# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  لغز يسير...لكن شديد التعقيد!

## سارة بنت محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هو لغز في غاية البساطة ...لكن في تفس الوقت شديد الصعوبة وشديد التعقيد!

كيف هذا التناقض؟! لأن له مغزى لا يمكن إداركه بسهولة!

 اللغز:
" شخص أراد أن يصعد إلى الدور الأخير من بناية مكونة من خمسة عشر طابقا
فاستقل المصعد إلى الطابق العاشر 
ثم أكمل الخمسة طوابق على قدميه

السؤال :
لماذا أكمل الخمسة طوابق الباقية على قدميه؟"

ملحوظات هامة:
ممنوع الاستفسار عن شيء في اللغز
اكتب ما يجول بذهنك بلا تردد
لن أضع تعليقا قبل مرور أسبوع على الأقل (أسأل الله الصبر)
لن أضع تعليقا قبل الحصول على عدد مرضي من التخمينات (ولهذا على من يتخلق بالفضول أن يرغم من لا يتخلق بالفضول على وضع إجابة!)

في انتظار المشاركات

----------


## يقين

ربما لأن  المصعد تعطل وتوقف في الدور العاشر فاضطر أن يكمل الخمسة على قدميه .... فهل تخميني صحيحا؟

----------


## صالح الطريف

التلذذ بالوصول للقمة يكون بالمجاهدة والتعب ... 
" والذين جاهدوا فينا لنهدينهم سبلنا ..."
العشر الأولى من الحديث " واضربوهم عليها لعشر ..." فقد كان في مرحلة الطفولة يعيش في كنف والديه مدللا ومترفا ومنعما ...
أما الخمس التالية والتي تكون قبل البلوغ ففيها مجاهدة النفس من قبل هذا الصغير حتى يستقيم عوده وينطلق إلى رحاب أوسع لإكمال المسيرة إلى العالم الأخروي بكل ثقة ...
لعلي أخطأت الرمعة ...!!!!!!!!
والرمعة لمن لايعرفها هي من رمع يرمع مرماع رمعة ومعنا رمع : أي توقع :Smile:

----------


## إسلام الغرباوي أبو إدريس

الحل هو : الرجل قزم لايستطيع ان يضغط علي الزر المخصص للطابق الأخير
ملحوظة : الحل ليس من مجهودي إنما بحثت عنه على الشبكة

----------


## إسلام الغرباوي أبو إدريس

واللغز ليس يسير أبدا

----------


## أبـو عـبـادة

> الحل هو : الرجل قزم لايستطيع ان يضغط علي الزر المخصص للطابق الأخير
> ملحوظة : الحل ليس من مجهودي إنما بحثت عنه على الشبكة


أتفق مع الاخ أبو إدريس ، منذ اللحظة الأولى لقراءة اللغز جال في خاطري هذا الجواب ،وقد سمعته به من قبل في إحدى المجالس .

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 




> اكتب ما يجول بذهنك بلا تردد
> لن أضع تعليقا قبل مرور أسبوع على الأقل (أسأل الله الصبر)
> لن أضع تعليقا قبل الحصول على عدد مرضي من التخمينات (ولهذا على من يتخلق بالفضول أن يرغم من لا يتخلق بالفضول على وضع إجابة!)


في انتظاركم

----------


## أم متاب

التخمين الاول:
ربما البناية لم تكتمل والمصعد يقف عند الطابق العاشر ولم اقل ذلك عبثا فقد حدث معي نفس الموقف عندما اردت الصعود الي الطابق التاسع في احدي المستشفيات والمصعد ينتهي عند السابع فصعدت الباقي بقدمي.
التخمين الثاني:
الصعود الي القمة لابد ا ن يجد فيه الانسان من الصعوبة الكثير واذا اراد الانسان ان يبلغ هدفا ما ان يستعين بكل السبل المشروعة التي توصله الي القمه ويكون لديه العزيمة والاصرار التي تجعله يتخطى كل العقبات التي تواجهه في صعوده  ويتوكل علي الله(ففي البنايه المصعد هو الوسيلة التي تساعد علي الصعود الي قمتها)،فلنتوقع ان كل التخمينات التي ذكرت من الاخوة والاخوات صحيحه ونعتبرها العقبات التي تقف للانسان في طريقه لتحول بينه وبين القمة ولكن اصراره بعد ان قطع ثلثي المشوار دون تعب وتشغيله لعقله يجعله يجد حلا اخر حتي لو فيه مشقه وتعب فيشعر حينها بلذة نجاحه ووصوله الي مايصبو والله تعالي اعلم مجرد تخمين.

----------


## الطيب صياد

عندي ثلاثة أفكار :
1*انقطع الخط الكهربائي ...لكن : كيف له أن يخرج من غرفة المصعد ؟؟؟
2*تعب من راحة المصعد فأراد أن يرتاح بالمشي ...
3*في العاشر دخلت عليه امرأة أجنبية فكانا في خلوة فخرج حتى لا يقع في الحرام ... ربما هذا هو الرجيح ..

----------


## صالح الطريف

فات الوعد ..

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> فات الوعد


لم توفوا الشرط...!

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كان سيمر على بعض أقاربه في الأدوار التالية
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كان يتفقد بعض الأيتام في طريقه
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كانت له زوجة أخرى في الطابق الحادي عشر
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كان والداه في الطابق الثاني عشر
-----------------------------
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كان يشعر بالغثيان من كثرة ركوب المصعد
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كان يكمل الباقي سيرا ليعلم نعمة الله عليه
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نصحه الطبيب بصعود السلم يوميا فكان يجمع بين الأمرين
----------------
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الطوابق التالية لا يصل إليها المصعد
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كان يعلم أن ثمة أناس في الطابق العاشر يريدون المصعد
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا يدفع إلا ثلثي الاشتراك في المصعد (إبتسامة)

----------


## أبو الحسن الرفاتي

بكل سهولة... هو حر أراد أن يمشي على رجليه...

و (حر) عندنا في لهجتنا العامية في الأردن يقصد بها: أراد فعل الأمر بدون سبب يعلل فعله... أي حسب مزاجه.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 بارك الله في كل من شارك معنا وأحسن الله إليكم 

طيب إلى أن توفوا الشرط 

من هو أولى الناس بمعرفة الإجابة ؟

أرجو ترتيب الأشخاص التالي ذكرهم :

كاتبة الموضوع- الرجل نفسه - صديق للرجل يعرف البناية جيدا - أحد المشاركين معنا في حل اللغز؟

----------


## صالح الطريف

إن كانت كاتبة الموضوع لاتدري فتلك مصيبة ..!!!!
وإن كان الرجل نفسه لايدري لماذا أكمل على قدميه فالمصيبة أعظم ...!!
وإن تدخل صديق الرجل بسبب معرفته للبناية جيدا فهذا مما لم يذكر في اللغز ..!!!!!!
 أما هذه الأخيرة فهي الصحيحة المتمثلة بأن أحد المشاركين معنا في حل اللغز قد سقط على الإجابة .

----------


## الطيب صياد

*أولى الناس بمعرفة الإجابة هو فتى من لوكسنبورغ كان يشرب الشاي في أحد المقاهي العمومية المقابلة للمحطة البرية ، و في الجانب الآخر : بناية الرجل الذي كان يتصل به عبر الهاتف النقال ..
*

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

منذ مدة وأنا أراقب الموضوع عن كثب.
ولعل الأخ الطيب صياد اقترب من الإجابة.
في الانتظار.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيكم وأجزل لكم العطاء وأسعدكم الله في الدارين

أولا لم يظفر أحد بحل اللغز وأنا أجزم أنه لن يصل أحد لحل ! فهو على بساطته له مغزى أوضح مما تتخيلوا وهذا هو سر تعقيده ..
كيف؟
لأن من المشاهد اليومية أن يبحث الإنسان عن شيء فقده ويظل يدور حول نفسه ويتملكه الغضب والإحباط ثم ..يجده أمامه في موضع قلبه رأسا على عقب عشر مرات على الأقل !
فأشد الأمور تعقيدا حقيقة جازمة مثل الشمس ..لا تستطيع أن تنظر إليها ...أو للدقة تغفل العيون عنها !

ولكن لكي نصل لحل هذا اللغز المزعوم لابد من إجابة هذا السؤال إجابة منطقية 

من هو أولى الناس بمعرفة حل اللغز نرجو ترتيب التالي ذكر أسمائهم:

كاتبة الموضوع 
الرجل المذكور في اللغز أنه صعد الخمس أدوار على قدميه
صديق مقرب لهذا الرجل يعرف طباعه ويعرف جيدا البناية 
أحد المشاركين معنا في حل اللغز

ولكي نضع الترتيب لابد من بعض المنطقية والتفكير وتعليل الترتيب 


في الانتظار بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أم متاب

سؤالك هذا كمن قضي عمره يبحث في أي الاجلين قضي موسي مع شعيب(عليهما السلام)(إبتسامة) في إنتظارالاجابة

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

لا ليس كذاك ثقي في هذا !
لكن للتقريب وتيسير الأمر :




> كاتبة الموضوع 
> الرجل المذكور في اللغز أنه صعد الخمس أدوار على قدميه
> صديق مقرب لهذا الرجل يعرف طباعه ويعرف جيدا البناية 
> أحد المشاركين معنا في حل اللغز




أليس من المنطقي أن الرجل أعلم بحاله ؟
ثم يأتي من بعده صديق يعرفه ويعرف أحواله وأحوال البناية ؟
ثم تأتي بعدها من روت عليكم قصتهم ؟
ثم أحدكم ممن فتح الله عليه بالعلم ففهم القصد ؟

هذا الترتيب منطقي وعقلي ومقبول من الجميع أم لا ؟

أنا أرضى منكم إجابة سؤالي السابق فقط!

----------


## عبدالمومن براهيم الجزائري

ربما كان مع زوجته فتشاجر معها فكان ردها إرغامه على إكمال ماتبقّى على رجليه.
وهو أصح الأقوال .

----------


## الطيب صياد

*اقتربتُ من الجنون في مسألة هذا اللغز ، فكلما دخلتُ الألوكةَ دعاني الفضول الزائد لأطُلَّ عليه : هل فيه جديد ؟؟؟
فإن كان الأمر كما قالت صاحبة الموضوع ، فأول العمل أن أقول : خبِّرينا من هو الذي وقع له هذا الحادث الذي دوَّختينا لأجلِهِ ؟
و بعد جوابك يا أختنا سينفتح الطِّلَّسْمُ ...
*

----------


## الطيب صياد

*أخشى أن يكون الأمر كما يقول المثل الدارج عندنا :" صام عامًا و أفطر على جرادة " ، أعني أن نتعارك في شأن هذا اللغز ثم تكون النتيجة :....شيء يسير غير ذي جدوى ..و إن صحَّ تخميني هذا فسوف أنفجر انفجارا عظيما يسمِّيه الناس : سوبر نوفا !!!!!*

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> هو لغز في غاية البساطة ...لكن في تفس الوقت شديد الصعوبة وشديد التعقيد!
> 
> كيف هذا التناقض؟! لأن له مغزى لا يمكن إداركه بسهولة!
> 
>  اللغز:
> " شخص أراد أن يصعد إلى الدور الأخير من بناية مكونة من خمسة عشر طابقا
> فاستقل المصعد إلى الطابق العاشر 
> ...



حتى لا يكون هذا الموضوع من باب إضاعة الوقت فيما لا يفيد عندي لكم جواب مفيد.

الله قدر له ذلك ، قال تعالى :  لِمَن شَاء مِنكُمْ أَن يَسْتَقِيمَ (28)  وَمَا تَشَاؤُونَ إِلَّا أَن يَشَاءَ اللَّهُ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ (29) التكوير.

----------


## إسلام الغرباوي أبو إدريس

الأخت الكريمة كاتبة الموضوع
لدي سؤال أرجو الإجابة عليه متفضلة 
هل أنت مبتكرة هذا اللغز من رأسك ومن جهدك ؟ أم أنت مجرد ناقلة ؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

الإخوة الأفاضل أرى الصبر عز ورغم ذلك لم يجب أحد سؤالي


من هو الأحق بمعرفة حل هذا اللغز ممن ذكرت بترتيب منطقي عقلاني مبرر 

إذا قام أحدكم مشكورا بجواب هذا السؤال فسوف أفك لكم طلاسم اللغز وأجيب عن أسئلة السائلين وحيرة الحائرين ولو كنتم من البداية حاولتم أن توفوا الشروط لما طال بكم الوقت في معرفة المقصود!!

أو على الأقل هل توافقوني أن أعلم الناس بمعرفة الحل هو 
صاحب اللغز لأنه الأعلم لماذا فعل ذلك
ثم صديق له مقرب يعرفه ويعرف أحواله ويعرف البناية 
ثم أنا باعتباري ناقلة الحدث
ثم من علم منكم مرادي واستطاع أن يجيب ؟



هل ترون هذا الترتيب منطقي أم لأحدكم رأي أخر؟

لو أجبتم هذا السؤال الأخير فقط سينفك طلاسم اللغز اليوم إن شاء الله وإلا فسيطول الانتظار ...كثيرا

ملحوظة : إن شاء الله ليس هناك تضييعا للوقت وأقل ما ستنالونه هو نفض الوهن عن القشرة الرمادية

----------


## أم متاب

الترتيب منطقي جدا وهكذا نتحصل علي العلم اما من المصدر نفسه اوممن له علاقة معرفة بالمصدر اومن ينقل عن المصدر او الاجتهاد ولكن هذا لايتم الا بالسؤال والاستفسار وانت اشترطت عدم الاستفسار او السؤال فقد قال تعالي(وَكَيْفَ تَصْبِرُ عَلَى مَا لَمْ تُحِطْ بِهِ خُبْرًا)فكيف سنحيط علما بحل او سنصبر اذا لم نحط خبرا بالاسئله والاستفسار عن هذا اللغز؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

الأخت قالت أن الترتيب منطقي فهل توافقون أم لديكم رأي أخر منطقي ومبرر؟أهم شيء التبرير والمنطقية

----------


## إسلام الغرباوي أبو إدريس

عندي إحساس بأنك كل ما تفعله كاتبة الموضوع لا يعدو أن يكون بلغة الإعلام " بروبجندا " فارغة لا فائدة فيها للغز " فزورة بلغة أهل مصر " 
الموضوع أقل من كل ما تفعله كاتبة الموضوع 
ثم هي قد مرت على سؤالي لها "هل أنت مبتكرة هذا اللغز من رأسك ومن جهدك ؟ أم أنت مجرد ناقلة ؟"
مرور الكرام
يا كاتبة الموضوع أرفقي بنفسك فالأمر لا يحتاج كل هذا الوقت

----------


## الطير الحنون

> الأخت قالت أن الترتيب منطقي فهل توافقون أم لديكم رأي أخر منطقي ومبرر؟أهم شيء التبرير والمنطقية



لا اوافق الترتيب لسبب واحد؟؟
انه يقدم صاحب البناية علي الرجل نفسه فهو اعلم بالمصعد والبناية اما هذا الرجل فربما هذه الزيارة الاولي  ولا يدري هل المصعد يوصل الي الطابق الاخير ام لا .
والله اعلم

----------


## الطير الحنون

اما اذا كان يعلم هذا جيدا  الرجل نفسه اوافق الترتيب .

----------


## صاحب قرار

الحل : الرجل صبور ولا يستعجل النتائج , فهو سيصل ان شاء الله .

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

السلام عليكم 

الأخ الفاضل أبو إدريس
لا يمكنني أن أجيب سؤالك ..لأن هذا هو حل اللغز كله !!
فعذرا ليس من عادتي أن أمر على المشاركات دون الرد التفصيلي لكن لكل مقام مقال.


أختنا الطير الحنون
قلتِ



> لا اوافق الترتيب لسبب واحد؟؟
> انه يقدم صاحب البناية علي الرجل نفسه فهو اعلم بالمصعد والبناية اما هذا الرجل فربما هذه الزيارة الاولي ولا يدري هل المصعد يوصل الي الطابق الاخير ام لا .




لكن هذا ترجيح بلا مرجح!!
فهل جزمت أن الحل محصور في أسباب متعلقة بالبناية والمصعد؟

الصديق يعرف الرجل ويعرف البناية وأحوالها لكن بالتأكيد الرجل نفسه باعتبار أنه مارس الفعل لابد أن يقدم أليس كذلك

وعامة مادام اتفق اثنان على أن الصديق مقدم على الكاتبة (التي يمكن نلقبها براوي الحدث) وقدمتم هؤلاء على المجتهدين المشاركين معنا  فلا بأس أن تظفروا بالمعرفة 

لكن أحتفظ بحقي في عتاب للجميع:
يا طلاب العلم الأفاضل أنا طرحت أمرا ما واشترطت شروطا فمادام الموضوع ليس فيه محظورا شرعيا فلماذا لم تحاولوا استيفاء الشروط؟ 
طلبت عدم الاستفسار 
وطلبت وضع ما يمر بالذهن دون تردد

فوجدت عزوفا ممن اهتم بالأمر عن وضع ما جال بذهنه 
وأصر البعض على الحصول على إجابات فورية عن استفساراتهم 

ووجدت كذلك توتر من قبل البعض رغم أنني لا أرى ما يدعو للتوتر!

لكن الإنسان عدو ما يجهل ..وطالب العلم لا يستطيع الانسياق خلف ما لا يعرف عاقبته! وهذا حسن وحرص محمود لكن ..يمكن حسمه بنظرة بسيطة على نوعية الموضوعات التي يتناولها العضو صاحب الطرح.

وفي الأخير لا بأس فقد طال بالفعل الوقت المناسب للطرح ويجب حل اللغز في الحال والله المستعان..

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

الآن جزم من تفضل بالإجابة أن اولى الناس علما بفعل الرجل بعد الرجل نفسه هو صديق مقرب من الرجل ثم راوي الحدث (أنا) ثم أحدكم 

أليست هذه هي قاعدة (الراوي أدرى بمرويه من غيره )؟؟

فما هو سر هذا اللغز المزعوم؟؟؟!!

أولا لم يلحظ أحد أنني لقبته بالمزعوم لأن هذا الطرح ليس لغزا ولا يمكن أن يكون لغزا بحال لأن اللغز إن كان منضبطا فلن يكون له إلا إجابة واحدة وإلا في حالات إجابتين

هذا الطرح تجدونه في بعض المواد التعليمية التي تعني بتوسيع أفق الطلاب وتنمية القدرات الابتكارية والتخيلية عندهم 

وعادة ما يتم صياغة هذا اللغز المزعوم ويطالب الطالب بوضع 15 احتمال على الأقل .

عندما وقعت عيناي على هذا اللغز لم أستطيع كبح النفس عن استغلاله لارهاق ذهن من أنكر هذه الحقيقة ومن ثم أحصل على شهادة عقلية منه بهذه القاعدة ، فانا أفضل كل أساليب التعليم بطريقة أخرى.

بمعنى أخر أستطيع ضمان أعين قارئة ، أو آذانا منصتة (حال كون هذا الطرح شفويا في مجلس)

بهذا اللغز المزعوم تستطيع أن ترهق -بسعادة - ذهن من يرفض تقديم أقوال الصحابة على غيرهم من المجتهدين (دعك من التفصيل عند اختلاف الصحابة نتحدث عن الإجمال)

وفي نفس الوقت تتركه هو يقرر عقلا هذه القاعدة :

(الراوي أدرى بمرويه من غيره )

وفي ذات اللحظة لا تفقد علاقتك الطيبة معه 

طبعا القرآن ليس لغزا ، لكن إذا ورد الاحتمال في تفسير الآيات فمما لا شك فيه تقديم أقوال الصحابة على قول غيرهم فهم أعلم بصاحبهم وأعلم بما أنزل عليه وأعلم بلغة كتاب الله وسنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم

وأخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين 

أتمنى أن يكون العصف الذهني السابق مفيدا وألا يسبب الضغائن 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

قبل الانصراف لابد من شكر جميع من شارك في إثراء اللغز بحل فقد سعدنا بكل من أضاف ولو كلمة والله 

بارك الله فيكم وأجزل لكم العطاء ورزقكم من خيري الدنيا والآخرة

اللهم ارزق من شارك ولو بكلمة قلبا خشوعا مخبتا وعينا تبكي من خشيتك 
اللهم ارزقهم العلم النافع والعمل الصالح المتقبل 
اللهم أعنهم على الصيام والقيام وقراءة القرآن وعلى ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك
اللهم ارزقهم سعادة الدارين

ولكن المنتديات النسائية غلبتكن النساء في الواقع فقد تفضلت كل مشاركة بوضع عدد لا بأس به من الاحتمالات وهذا يدل على السعة ومرونة التفكير

أتمنى أن تكون رسالاتي وهدفي من هذا اللغز قد وصلت بلا زيادة ولا نقصان

----------


## وادي الذكريات

جزاكم الله خيرًا على المعلومة المفيدة .
وفقكم الله تعالى لكل خيـر .
يكفـي أنكم حفظكم الله تعالى تسببتم في تنشيط الذهن .
والحمد لله رب العالمين .

----------


## إسلام الغرباوي أبو إدريس

لم تقولي بعد ما حل اللغز ؟

----------


## إسلام الغرباوي أبو إدريس

كاتبة الموضوع شغلتنا أياما بلغزها المزعوم عن رجل المصعد 
ثم في النهاية كانت إجاباتها على اللغز بعيدة كل البعد عن المصاعد والسلالم 
سامحكي الله

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> جزاكم الله خيرًا على المعلومة المفيدة .
> وفقكم الله تعالى لكل خيـر .
> يكفـي أنكم حفظكم الله تعالى تسببتم في تنشيط الذهن .
> والحمد لله رب العالمين .


وجزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم ووفقكم لكل خير




> كاتبة الموضوع شغلتنا أياما بلغزها المزعوم عن رجل المصعد 
> ثم في النهاية كانت إجاباتها على اللغز بعيدة كل البعد عن المصاعد والسلالم 
> سامحكي الله


لعلكم استفدتم نسأل الله لنا ولكم العفو والمغفرة

----------


## عبدالمومن براهيم الجزائري

> كاتبة الموضوع شغلتنا أياما بلغزها المزعوم عن رجل المصعد 
> ثم في النهاية كانت إجاباتها على اللغز بعيدة كل البعد عن المصاعد والسلالم 
> سامحكي الله


انكن صواحبات يوسف

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> انكن صواحبات يوسف


غفر الله لنا ولكم

----------


## محمد بن القاسم

> غفر الله لنا ولكم


آميــــــــــــ  ـن

----------


## الطيب صياد

*أظنُّ في اللغز لغزًا آخرَ ...*

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

الأخ الفاضل محمد بن القاسم
جزاكم الله خيرا

الأخ الفاضل الطيب الصياد

بارك الله فيكم أفضل أن تقول : ننتظر بعد هذا اللغز الممتع ..لغزا أخر

فأرد عليكم قائلة :
لن يطول عليكم الأمد وإلى لقاء قريب في لغز جديد 

حفظكم الله جميعا من كل سوء ودمتم بخير حال

----------


## المسدد

لا تتعبوا أنفسكم كثيراً. المصعد لا يصل إلا إلى الدور العاشر...وخلاص.

----------


## أم متاب

بصراحةعرفت قصدك من ناحيةالمعلومةال  تي أردت توصيلها ولكني شغلت عقلي بالسلم والمصعد فقد طلبتي حل اللغز ولم تطلبي الترتيب الافي النهاية.

----------


## الأرجوزةالعلمية

بكل بساطة الرجل أكمل الطوابق على رجليه لأنه لا يزال واقفا على رجليه في المصعد،أتمنى أن أكون وجدت الحل  :Smile:

----------


## الطيب صياد

> الأخ الفاضل الطيب الصياد
> 
> بارك الله فيكم أفضل أن تقول : ننتظر بعد هذا اللغز الممتع ..لغزا أخر
> 
> فأرد عليكم قائلة :
> لن يطول عليكم الأمد وإلى لقاء قريب في لغز جديد 
> 
> حفظكم الله جميعا من كل سوء ودمتم بخير حال


*أقول : و لكن دون أن يتعبَ الألوكيُّون ...أو يعتِبوا ..*

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

صعب دون أن يتعبوا ..لابد من المشقة!

سهل دون أن يعتبوا ! فقط عليهم بسعة الصدور وكثرة الاستغفار!

----------

